# Stilts...



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

They are part of my costume this year. So that means a few things:
1) I need to get a pair.
2) I need to learn to use them.

Problem is, I don't know the first thing about buying stilts. I know they've advanced a lot since the early circus performer years, but I was wondering if anyone out there on the forum uses, or has used stilts and what to look for. Are the newer spring stilts the greatest ever? Or overrated and overpriced? Will drywalling stilts work? 

Any information is appreciated! :googly:


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a link to start with http://www.hauntedprops.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=167 Stilts are easy to use and yes drywalling stilts would work. search and you will find affordable stilts


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How soon do you want them and what type do you want?








These I will have in a week or so. Heights from 15" up to 40".

If you want a look see they will be at IronStock and MHC.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ean, the stilts you need would depend on what you plan on doing with the costume. The drywalling stilts are best if you will be doing a lot of standing and slow walking because they're more stable. If you plan on chasing people and you need agility, then you'll want the new springy kind... they offer awesome agility and speed, but they're tough to stand still in.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is true Rev.
Those are the Power Risers.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

i have been using drywall stilts for my costume for about 6 years now. they add a whole new excitement from toters.



i purchased a set of the poweriser style stilts and tried them. and like stated buy rev they are great for constant movement but all most impossible to stand still in for longer than a minute or two. which i found to be a problem when i spend 6 hours a night on mine during our halloween weekend at camp.

as for learning how to use drywall stilts. they are not difficult at all just start out in the yard in a level area. and hold on to something like the fence or friend. and start on the lowest setting for hight. knee pads might not be a bad idea either because you will fall eventually.

FE how much are going to sell the stilts for?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

> FE how much are going to sell the stilts for?


I'll post the prices by the end of the day.
BTW, your costume looks real good.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks fe. 
the neighborhood loves it when i am out and about on halloween. 


okay not all the toters like being followed by an eight foot grim reaper.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is the best price i found on these stilts $299 and free shipping.
http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-62735574827569_1997_5990746


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, everyone! Jeff, those stilts you'll be selling look really nice, and like a good "cross" between the power riser type and the drywall stilts. I'd be interested in knowing the cost on those when you have the info. And you mentioned bringing them to Ironstock and MHC...any chance of getting them at GLFF?

As for movement, I can see what Rev said about the power-risers being good for agility and chasing people. I've seen people in those before and they literally were constantly moving. I think I'd be looking more for something that I could stand in, if desired. More creepy, less Chase-y.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

If you are looking to be werewolf check theses stilts out http://www.diylife.com/2007/10/07/be-a-werewolf-with-these-cool-easy-to-make-stilts/
simple design and effective.
I found the plans to build these here..
http://gryphus.googlepages.com/werewolfstiltblueprint.jpg


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Those are so cool! I'll bet its a killer on your back, walking like that for a few hours. Not what I'm looking to do, but I may keep that in the filing cabinet for future use or to make a helper wear sometime!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is a pretty neat idea!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

^--- added a link to the blueprints up there


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How does $235.99 sound?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That sounds like a pretty good price, Jeff. Is that shipped or picked up? Would you be able to bring a pair to GLFF in a few weeks? Thanks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I can bring them.


----------



## bw1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Check out ebay There are lot of new drywall stilts starting at $129.99.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Quick suggestion......................... 5gallon paint buckets, old pair of shoes and some rubber hose.
One year, my niece and her friends decided they wanted to be part of my haunt....... on the day of Halloween.
So my wonderful girl blasted out 4 extra-long Reaper gowns, found 4 Skull masks and I had each bring an old pair of shoes.

Screwed shoes to bucket, be sure to use fenderwashers and a piece of wood.
Made a slit in rubber hose and cauked it to the lip of the bucket.
The girls practiced for about a half hour, got suited up and didnt fall once.
If your looking for a cheap way to get some extra heigth, it works.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

^-- thats a great alternative


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

^ Thats SUICIDE ^


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Rob, I know i've seen you use stilts before...you use the "power riser" type?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, he does EEric.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ever hear of foam stilts? http://www.bigfootstilts.com/index.html

I found that site by accident. heh

On a different note, I just searched for the stilts that were popular in the circus when I was doing clowning. Gary Ensmenger makes Bigfoot stilts that are actually classified as a prosthetic because of his bending toe on the end. Also classified as a robotic extension device. If I remember correctly he actually has a few patents on it. The biggest consumers of Bigfoot Stilt Company's products are Walt Disney World Company and Barnium & Bailey Circus.

I don't think he has a website, but it takes him about 3 days to make a pair and about 700 parts. He used to make them out of aircraft aluminum, but when I talked to him last he was thinking about using carbon fiber?

The only site I was able to find on him was http://www.stilt.com/index.html . Seems he also has come out with arm stilts now, too. A very nice guy and easy to talk to...keep in mind I met him...er...10-15 yrs ago?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Whoa! Those foam things are huge! Probably a bit big (wide) for what I need...unless I want to make myslef some bell-bottom pants to wear with my stilts on Halloween.
And that Gary Ensmenger guy seems cool. Those arm stilts are crazy! He's like a Creacher Reacher on roids!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, he has a good sense of humor in real life, too. He's also a frickin' genius!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

not sure if anyone mentioned these...could be usefull










http://www.shop.com/Playskool_Romper_Stompers%3A_Boy%27s_Beast_Feet-45415582-p!.shtml?trk=1

lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Only you!!! LMAO


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Only you!!! LMAO


What?....im serious. Im thinking of perhaps carrying these for the wee lil haunters out there. Besides, i tried stilts(no comment)...these are more on my level....lol.

any chance u can do a group buy on these guys for us.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL...I'll have to pass this one to you.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Holy $hit Romper Stompers!! I haven't seen them since my 23 year old was a toddler!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey!!! I had Romper Stompers when I was a little kid!! They didn't have toenails on them back then though... just yellow cups... I clopped around everywhere on those goofy things...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, the stilts will be here within a few days.
I'll have them a Fright Fest to start with.
2 sizes 15-23 and the 18-30, but the 24-40 will be available on the site (not thinking too many folks want to use these...a bit high off the ground!)


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ok, the stilts will be here within a few days.
> I'll have them a Fright Fest to start with.
> 2 sizes 15-23 and the 18-30, but the 24-40 will be available on the site (not thinking too many folks want to use these...a bit high off the ground!)


Very cool! What about the monster stompers though....some are afraid of heights and live childish ways. 
Serious...cool on the stilts, i been saving and need a set sometime in the near future.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Excellent, Jeff! I'll be in for probably the 18"-30" ones...seems like a good range. Although if you have those and the 15"-24" at Fright Fest I'll probably check both out and see what ones I think will give me the height and effect I want. I can't wait!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll have both there.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I used to walk stilts and hang sheet rock and suspended ceilings. Best place to learn is inside next to a wall where you have a nice level surface. Put the stilts on sitting on the counter. You have to be very aware of picking your feet up, and try not to step on small things like rocks or small tigs.

Good luck!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks! I'm sure I'll leave FrightFest all bruised and cut from attempting to walk on stilts all weekend...I can't wait!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It just takes a little practice. I used the standard stilts for a couple of years.
The 1st time i tried, it took about 1 hr on them, then I was chasing a couple kids in my gravel drive way.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sweeet...I guess I can put them on while sitting on top of my hearse...since there won't be any counters at FrightFest.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wonder if I can make an Ironman costume out of that?


----------

